# May 2014 POTM Nominations



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
And $25!  
Entry into Photo of the Year 2014

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of *May 2014* in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## runnah

*Please note: I will accept photos from today and tomorrow in the May POTM thread. *


----------



## ronlane

For Dark Shadow - by binga63






NOTE: runnah is rad


----------



## manaheim

ronlane said:


> For Dark Shadow - by binga63



WHOA. That is WILD.


----------



## jenko

from v4forlife's thread "FIBUA training, British Army"


----------



## bribrius

thenevadanstig


----------



## runnah

C'mon guys, need more nominations!


----------



## Rosy

Dark Shadow By Binja63


----------



## runnah

Rosy said:


> Dark Shadow By Binja63




You can't nominate something twice.


----------



## Rosy

runnah said:


> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Shadow By Binja63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't nominate something twice.
Click to expand...


sorry it's been nominated 2x already


----------



## Raj_55555

Barn swallows by coastalconn





Posted here.

___EDIT___
Why are some of the links not posted to the threads? It would be nice to study those threads.


----------



## CourtSC

Prowling Panther by Majeed Badizadegan 


Originally posted in this thread:http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/359305-prowling-panther.html


----------



## tirediron

Yin Yang by Pixel Rabbit:


----------



## runnah

C'mon folks only two week left!


----------



## Designer

snap snap 1 by Paige Wilkes

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/359847-snap-snap.html


----------



## Designer

"call it..."  by Jess Owens



IMG_7125 by Jessica Owens Photo, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

For Jess - By binga63 Jess


Jess by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## nzmacro

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/359476-here-ya-go-danny.html

Swallows in flight By Kris






In the bird photography world, these would be one of the hardest birds to take in flight ...... if not the hardest. Superb shots Kris !!


----------



## snowbear

rexbobcat, "Ballet in the Woods (slightly NSFW?)," image #5


----------



## astroNikon

# 1 here 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/360012-capitol-building-night.html


----------



## snerd

*Moonlight Road by Austin Greene
*


Post #18 in this thread...............

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/355910-52-weeks.html


----------



## bribrius

Rugby Nationals

#10


by tevo


----------



## Designer

[h=2]Sunrise at Kinderdijk - #6[/h]by judobreaker

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/360175-sunrise-kinderdijk.html


----------



## runnah

Bump


----------



## runnah

Hurry up folks! Only a few days left!


----------



## bc_steve

I've been so busy this month my camera has been collecting dust.  Glad to see all your guys' great work though!


----------



## Designer

Bumping, Sir!


----------

